# Worth saving?



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

All three stools in the home are these 70's Kohlers... And all need the same part.... 60-90 days out. HO is trying to decide what he wants to do...


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I know I would recommend 3 new toilets.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

That's what I said. He went to the supply house to pick out a new one. Whatever Gerber he picked out is 60 days out... unless he want's to pay an extra $200 for freight. We did offer to install a used (nice rebuilt) toilet on the first floor to get him by for now.

He's one of those old millionaires with no money types.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Well hell f he wants to waste money on an antique toilet and wait 2-3 moths then let him. Set him a ports potty outside and order parts.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Sell him a Toto one piece.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Told him to look at Toto and Gerber. The one that's in dire need of replacing is chocolate... told him good luck with that.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

I have decided I'm not an interior designer nor an antique restorer. They can go get a toilet Of there choice, Or find somebody else. Even getting the parts for these antiques can be to big of a headache for me, let alone repairing them.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I have worked on a number of those old W/C's. They are common in old mansions on the ocean in S. Florida. Anyway, like my service manager used to tell us, anyone can install a new toilet, but a handyman can't repair the older ones. 

Why not at a minimum give your customer the option of repairing those older 3.5 gpf W/C's? He will get more line-carry with the older toilets. I love old vintage stuff. Those Kohler fill/flush valves used to run about $220 when I used to buy them. Instead of a flapper, they have a flush ball on a brass lift wire. They are quality toilets. 

A tip if you re-build them: use a hack saw blade to cut off one of the two prongs holding the flush valve in the china. Once you cut off one of the brass prongs, the whole mechanism will come out easily. You may not be able to un-screw it since it is probably corroded.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Still not sure what the HO is going to do. The Master I work for said he rebuilt one of those a number of years ago and had nothing but problems. I guess the fill/flush valve is made and has to ship from China, no warranty. It would work fine 98% of the time, which isn't good enough really.

I do agree about the old 3.5's though. I can see the need for 1.6 and less toilets in some areas, but, at least around here there's no shortage of water, only concern there is is when the treatment plants get overloaded.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> I have worked on a number of those old W/C's. They are common in old mansions on the ocean in S. Florida. Anyway, like my service manager used to tell us, anyone can install a new toilet, but a handyman can't repair the older ones.
> 
> Why not at a minimum give your customer the option of repairing those older 3.5 gpf W/C's? He will get more line-carry with the older toilets. I love old vintage stuff. Those Kohler fill/flush valves used to run about $220 when I used to buy them. Instead of a flapper, they have a flush ball on a brass lift wire. They are quality toilets.
> 
> A tip if you re-build them: use a hack saw blade to cut off one of the two prongs holding the flush valve in the china. Once you cut off one of the brass prongs, the whole mechanism will come out easily. You may not be able to un-screw it since it is probably corroded.


 I can't argue with that. I'll send you all my old Kohler 1 piece toilets repairs. 

I'm not kidding if you were in my area and liked repairing them I would turn them over to you. I have my limitations and specialties.


----------



## srloren (Nov 19, 2014)

OpenSights said:


> Told him to look at Toto and Gerber. The one that's in dire need of replacing is chocolate... told him good luck with that.


Have you seen the new Kohler Hershey . It tastes like chocolate..... sorry, could no help myself.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Went back there today to install a temporary toilet... the Toto he picked out was almost $600, so he wants to order a replacement ballcock/fill valve.


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

How much was that part? Goodness gracious.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/Kohler-30668-...&sr=8-2&keywords=kohler+rochelle+toilet+valve

you could have had these in 2 days


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

justme said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Kohler-30668-...&sr=8-2&keywords=kohler+rochelle+toilet+valve
> 
> you could have had these in 2 days


We placed the order at the supply house Tuesday.. maybe we can cancel...

Thanks!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Got the new valves in... All three are off by 1/8-1/2".


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

kolher quality.......NOT..they suck.....but they have the industry by the balls and know it...


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> Got the new valves in... All three are off by 1/8-1/2".





saysflushable said:


> I can't argue with that. I'll send you all my old Kohler 1 piece toilets repairs.
> 
> I'm not kidding if you were in my area and liked repairing them I would turn them over to you. I have my limitations and specialties.


100% agree. Besides all that, there's a international push to save water. Florida included.

I don't repair old toilets. Either replace them or call someone else.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

If it were my call I'd say the same thing, even my Master told him there would be no warranty. Unfortunately this guy refuses to use any other plumber. 

AFA the water conservation trend goes, I can see it being necessary in many areas, but we have plenty of water around us. Only reason I see for it here at the moment is the end product. Until they complete the separation, it is a big deal. Even more so when the storm over runs the treatment capabilities and they dump into the rivers.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Were you able to get them to work?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> If it were my call I'd say the same thing, even my Master told him there would be no warranty. Unfortunately this guy refuses to use any other plumber.
> 
> AFA the water conservation trend goes, I can see it being necessary in many areas, but we have plenty of water around us. Only reason I see for it here at the moment is the end product. Until they complete the separation, it is a big deal. Even more so when the storm over runs the treatment capabilities and they dump into the rivers.


I'd fire the customer. There's only so much we can do before it gets annoying and your master has reached that point.

That's the thing about water conservation: sewage treatment is a huge part of the effort. It takes a Herculean effort to purify sewage and the AAs are constantly trying to keep up with demand.

We have plenty of fresh water, too. Water bills in our county are based on usage per sewage unit. Use a gallon of water, the sewage charge is x times the water charge. It can get very expensive.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Were you able to get them to work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, no adjustments... took pictures for the supply house lady to send to the Kohler rep to return these non-returnable parts.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Plumber said:


> I'd fire the customer. There's only so much we can do before it gets annoying and your master has reached that point.
> 
> That's the thing about water conservation: sewage treatment is a huge part of the effort. It takes a Herculean effort to purify sewage and the AAs are constantly trying to keep up with demand.
> 
> We have plenty of fresh water, too. Water bills in our county are based on usage per sewage unit. Use a gallon of water, the sewage charge is x times the water charge. It can get very expensive.


I think sewer should be charged more than water. Here, the basic rule of thumb is you take your water bill, divide by a bit more than 50% and that's your sewer bill. That's why we have irrigation meters. Not sure if the funds are distributed that way.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Jack up the water/sewer bill , comparable to an electric.
People would care more

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

This customer is unreal! HE WANTS HIS TOILETS! Found this today. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kohler-Roch...787656?hash=item1c5c9ba1c8:g:0-wAAOSwcdBWQ790

I want to be done with this guy!


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> All three stools in the home are these 70's Kohlers... And all need the same part.... 60-90 days out. HO is trying to decide what he wants to do...


*A good plumber would repair what's there. Not a big problem. If the problem would be holes in the castings of the valves or neglect {no repairs} Then replace maybe -- ever grind a flush valve seat? Those valves are not plastic $hit ... Although this model will separate the men from the boys.
 *


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *A good plumber would repair what's there. Not a big problem. If the problem would be holes in the castings of the valves or neglect {no repairs} Then replace maybe -- ever grind a flush valve seat? Those valves are not plastic $hit ... Although this model will separate the men from the boys.
> *


if price is of no concern then yes, but most want it fixed for on the cheap and will complain very loudly at the price of oem kohler repair parts...and the labor todo it...I have repaired many and it wasnt cheap..others it was cheaper to replace the fixture...


----------



## CT-18 (Jun 27, 2016)

I have a 90's lo boy Kohler in the upstairs large bathroom and we all hate it. i am begging the wife to let me install champ 4. If you ask me those lo boys are terrible at getting all the mess out of the bowls.


----------

